
Fear, Groupthink Drove Unnecessary Global Lockdowns – RealClearPolitics - mrfusion
https://www.realclearpolitics.com/articles/2020/05/21/how_fear_groupthink_drove_unnecessary_global_lockdowns_143253.html
======
MilnerRoute
Italy.

~~~
lbeltrame
What exactly about it? As an Italian, I saw most of the measures as excessive
and panic-driven. Most of the country did not need a lockdown at all. Perhaps
the model made by the Italian expert panel wasn't that good (it predicted,
upon reopening, 150,000 Italians needing ICU care in a worst case scenario by
June 4th - obviously that did not happen). And the "plan", if there was one,
was simply to wait it out - until some people realized it was going to cause
quite a lot of harm.

Of course, the media kept on fueling panic, and also some non-government
experts (one in particular saying until recently that masks and physical
distancing were useless to reduce spread).

Yesterday even one of the people who handled the lockdown in one of the
regions said that perhaps it was too heavy-handed.

Italy is not a good example of things done right. Not at all.

